
Algorithmic symphonies from one line of code (2011) - creamyhorror
http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2011/10/algorithmic-symphonies-from-one-line-of.html
======
creamyhorror
The video that started it all:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtQdIYUtAHg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtQdIYUtAHg)

The follow-up post: "Some deep analysis of one-line music programs."
[http://countercomplex.blogspot.sg/2011/10/some-deep-
analysis...](http://countercomplex.blogspot.sg/2011/10/some-deep-analysis-of-
one-line-music.html)

